

...bare right to sue cannot be the basis for standing under the Copyright Act - 6stringmerc
http://www.completemusicupdate.com/article/beastie-boys-gain-summary-judgement-on-tufamerica-case/

======
wglb
Title should be "Beastie Boys gain summary judgement on TufAmerica case".

